
Third Thoughts About Trigger Warnings - jeffreyrogers
https://www.econlib.org/third-thoughts-about-trigger-warnings/
======
Theophraustous
The fact that they are arguing that Exposure Therapy is more like sitting at a
psychologist's office which is a person that you have come to know over an
extended period of time and learn to trust them to a complete stranger saying
literally anything they can in order to "trigger" somebody seems quite
asymmetrical.

I feel it's a much easier comparison to Physical Therapy. Just because you
need to move your arm more in order to regain a full range of movement,
doesn't mean that people should EXPECT for me to strain to reach an item that
is outside my current reach. When I am in Physical Therapy Session, I expect
to be in pain and to exert myself. This is the key difference.

Trigger Warning means if they feel they should listen, then listen. If you do
not feel that you should listen then don't. Either way, I should be aware of
the fact that this could be a difficult statement and be prepared for it.

